# Will Adopt



## zookeeper3 (Jun 9, 2010)

I live in northwest NJ and will adopt pigeons in need of help. I have a large aviary on my small farm.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that sounds so nice.. can you tell us more about yourself and have you kept pigeons before?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

You should look into adopting a few of the King pigeons from Mickacoo

I know they are always looking for wonderful forever homes.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, and elizabeth is great to work with.


----------



## zookeeper3 (Jun 9, 2010)

I currently have about 25 pigeons, some are birds that need extra attention and some are my daughters show pigeons. This is just something that we enjoy to do together


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Hello from MickaCoo Pigeon & Dove Rescue*

Hello, Zookeeper3-

Thank you for opening your heart and home to adopt pigeons in need! There are lots of us here on Pigeon Talk with wonderful pigeons in need of great homes (MickaCoo which I represent, Charis, Ivor and others too!)

MickaCoo pigeons are in the Northern CA Bay Area and we'd have to work fast to get you approved as a long-distance adopter and ship this year (winter weather is just about here).

Please email me at [email protected] with pictures of your aviary and I'll send you the adoption application. And you're welcome to visit our website at www.MickaCoo.org and/or see lots of stories and pictures about our birds on my blog at www.RescueReport.org



P.S. Thank you EgypSwiftLady and Pip Logan for the referrals and kind words!


----------



## zookeeper3 (Jun 9, 2010)

Sorry I haven't sent pics but my daughter ended up needing heart surgery to close a hole in her heart. Please keep in mind for the spring, and I will happily be able to adopt then. THanks again.


----------

